
Cannonball Run's creator, rebel and writer Brock Yates, has left us - rmason
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/09/automobiles/brock-yates-dead.html?ref=business
======
rmason
A lot of people aren't aware that the Cannonball Run was a real race long
before it became a cheesy eighties movie.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannonball_Baker_Sea-To-
Shinin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannonball_Baker_Sea-To-Shining-
Sea_Memorial_Trophy_Dash)

There aren't any male seventies motor heads that were not excited by the idea
of the race. Things had started to change in the seventies and it was the last
final hurrah of the street race tradition that dates back to the nineteen
twenties in America.

[http://theoldmotor.com/?p=115758](http://theoldmotor.com/?p=115758)

My dad told me of seeing grainy copies of C'était un rendez-vous at antique
car collector meetings. I keep a copy handy whenever I need to quicken my
pulse.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%27%C3%A9tait_un_rendez-
vous](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%27%C3%A9tait_un_rendez-vous)

I remain hopeful that a future generation will break convention and begin
street racing anew.

